# Australian Burl



## jasonb

Had a crate of Australian burl cutoffs finally reach the Los Angles port this week. Sadly I'll never see them though. Apparently the shipping company over looked the documentation requesting fumigation and phyto. So crate can't enter US and can't go back and re-enter Australia either. Crate is being abandoned by shipping co... Back to waiting for shipper to send another crate.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, major bummer!


----------



## Mike1950



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Abandoned where?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> Abandoned where?


I seem to have noticed some odd exotics showing up in posts by a certain old guy in eastern Washington the last few months, where they used to be all maple and walnut. Hmmm.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## jasonb

Great question, heard something mentioned about a government warehouse. Wonder what else they got in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio

I dont understand why it couldn't be fumigated at either a US or Australian Port? 
I know of a whole container of Amboyna burl that made it to Australia unfumigated, and was held by Quarantine until the owner paid for fumigation in Australia!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950

bench1holio said:


> I dont understand why it couldn't be fumigated at either a US or Australian Port?
> I know of a whole container of Amboyna burl that made it to Australia unfumigated, and was held by Quarantine until the owner paid for fumigation in Australia!



This is the united states ben- we do things different- we will leave it in a warehouse until all bugs escape into the environment and then we will take it to the landfill and leave it outside for a while just in case some bugs have not escaped.............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

That sucks hard.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody

I saw the Africans burning a pile of ivory the other day. I get the same sick feeling in my stomach with this wood. Gary

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> Abandoned where?



Remember the final scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Dam, that really sucks bad. Tony


----------



## ironman123

My thoughts are reflected in all the above.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> My thoughts are reflected in all the above.



::

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fsyxxx

::


----------



## NYWoodturner

That really sux, but on the positive side the shipper is sending another crate.


----------



## rocky1

Bureaucratic B_S_!!! Plain and simple!! Absolutely no reason they can't be fumigated here at the expense of one party or the other, and released to the receiving party. But, as stated above, they'll be stacked in a *union staffed* warehouse, *owned by an elected official's family member and rented with our tax dollars*, and stored until any and all the bugs escape into the environment. Then they'll be transported to a hazardous landfill, *because wood bugs that have already escaped are highly toxic*, and buried, _*again at Taxpayer expense, *_when a $5 can of raid in a sealed environment could have resolved all issues. 

And, if they're in California you are double screwed! Because the stupidity of government regulations out there is not just added to, or even multiplied, but is in fact compounded exponentially by factors of 10 or more.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## jasonb

Got my replacement crate of burl cut offs. Should have had it sooner, but had long custom delays wanting formal documentation of wood species from supplier.

Supplier topped this crate off with burls for the troubles with the first shipment being abondended (even though it wasn't their fault).

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Nature Man

Stupendous box of goodies! You've got to be pleased, even though bureaucracy hijacked you previously. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

What a sight for sore eyes! Hallelujah! The burls are back..... so nice.


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> Bureaucratic B_S_!!! Plain and simple!! Absolutely no reason they can't be fumigated here at the expense of one party or the other, and released to the receiving party. But, as stated above, they'll be stacked in a *union staffed* warehouse, *owned by an elected official's family member and rented with our tax dollars*, and stored until any and all the bugs escape into the environment. Then they'll be transported to a hazardous landfill, *because wood bugs that have already escaped are highly toxic*, and buried, _*again at Taxpayer expense, *_when a $5 can of raid in a sealed environment could have resolved all issues.
> 
> And, if they're in California you are double screwed! Because the stupidity of government regulations out there is not just added to, or even multiplied, but is in fact compounded exponentially by factors of 10 or more.


Correction it will be in said politicians relatives workshop.


----------



## Spinartist

jasonb said:


> Got my replacement crate of burl cut offs. Should have had it sooner, but had long custom delays wanting formal documentation of wood species from supplier.
> 
> Supplier topped this crate off with burls for the troubles with the first shipment being abondended (even though it wasn't their fault).
> 
> View attachment 111783
> 
> View attachment 111784




Just in time for SWAT !!!


----------



## Kevin

Innoway it was lucky for you that the first one disappeared, because that second crate looks a whole lot better!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

